# New shoes from Russell Moccasin



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello all, new guy here.
I just received a pair of Oxford shoes from Russell and am considering ordering another pair. The fit is excellent but they are a little more rustic (home made) looking than I was expecting. I think they look ok with jeans but not so well with khakis.

I'm considering a pair of loafers to wear to work.
I have a freakishly wide foot and typically have to buy shoes a size to a size and a half too large to get enough width.

What do you think?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd get some different laces, it'll make a big difference.

Brian


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Suggestions?
These laces aren't functionally very good either. They are a loose weave and are already starting to get some snags.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been considering a pair of Russell mocs recently, so your post is timely. Your comment is that they look rustic (home made). Given that, are they of sound, durable, competent material and construction? Or, can you say something further about their appearance? Thanks.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I think they look good, though agree with laces comments. In this day and age, homemade looks good, and rare: certainly, homemade looking is a virtue in mocs!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

godan said:


> I have been considering a pair of Russell mocs recently, so your post is timely. Your comment is that they look rustic (home made). Given that, are they of sound, durable, competent material and construction? Or, can you say something further about their appearance? Thanks.


My frame of reference is Sebago loafers for work and dinner at a nice restaurant, Sebago deck shoes, New Balance tennis shoes and Justin Ropers for more casual things. Note that all those come in wide or extra wide widths.

I figure the pieces for these mass produced shoes are cut with a die so every part is perfect. These are not "perfect" like mass produced shoes or the multi thousand dollar bespoke shoes. They are quite sturdy and I believe they will last for a long time.

Think hunting boots with low tops. What I hate about the Sebago shoes is that the way the toe is sewn if you wear them in the rain your feet will get soaking wet. These are sewn so the leather overlaps and are supposed to be somewhat waterproof.

I will be happy to take some close up pictures but it may take a day or two to get it done.

It took four months for them to be made.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

With twenty eyelets how could they not look well?

Seriously though, I like them. The issue as I see it in this picture isn't whether they work with the khakis but choosing the right socks to transition between them. Try colors or patterned.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

*Russell is a Great Company.*

Ralph "Lefty" Fabricious and his entire staff were a pleasure to deal with when I purchased two pairs of custom boots from them.

One pair had to be remade but they're both the kind of boot that will find a home with someone else when they outlive me.

After I placed the order I called Russell to find out when I might get my boots so I could break them in a little before I went dove hunting. I happened to get Ralph on the phone and after asking he told me: "You will be able to put these boots on barefoot right out of the box and walk fifteen miles." The comfort of their stalkers is unmatched by anything I know of.

It's a very old school company and last time I dealt with them they were mostly still using paper transactions. Although I find some of their boots downright beautiful in their functionality many have a very rustic nature about them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Based on my experience with the brand, I can say nothing but good about Russell boots. The shoes pictured in the OP don't look bad...they just need a bit of real wear on them to grant some character to their appearance. Got plenty of time to work on that, considering Russell's are virtually a life time investment!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I wore them today with jeans. I got a new pair of laces but there is not much to choose from here. I went ahead and ordered the penny loafers in brown grain calf.

These are the model 54-7 Country Oxfords made of "Weather Tuff" leather.









































Vibram 430 sole.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Sport 1075*

I bought some custom Sport 1075's last summer that look a bit like these, and have had a rather difficult time with them. They are quite heavy and "clunky". So far, I've had the soles replaced with a soft vibram, but they are still quite heavy and have not yet broken in for regular wear.
Tom


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good photos*

Thanks for the additional photos, which are helpful in understanding the "solid, durable" nature of the shoe.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

You are welcome. 
If you want to up the ante on the solid and durable factor you can order these with double vamps.

If you do not already have one; get Russell to send you a paper copy of their catalog. It has much better photographs (more so for the boots) than those on the web site.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ...The shoes pictured in the OP don't look bad...they just need a bit of real wear on them to grant some character to their appearance. Got plenty of time to work on that, considering Russell's are virtually a life time investment!


I agree with eagle. Those shoes look indestructible and I bet it takes at least a year of frequent wearing for them to develop some nice character. The nice thing is that you'll be able to enjoy that character for 20+ years. Nothing worse than having a pair of footwear start looking and feeling just right and then have them wear out.

Andy B.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you seen the factory? Early 20th Century but when the fit is right, they can be wonderfully comfortable. 
My Bird Shooter boots with double vamp are like wearing bedroom slippers when hunting. My son picked up a return pair at the fatory that fit well and he loves them.
My next pair will be PH's in elephant. If you can I would suggest having them fit at the factory or any of the shows Russell attends. Even then, it can be an iterative process.
I think your shoes look great! BTW.-Dick


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Four and a half months later my loafers came in. Not sure what I think of them yet...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I think they look terrific.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I grew up in Wisconsin, and when I am home this fall seeing my folks I going to visit the Russell factory for a fitting. Not only do I like what they have to offer but I like the idea of supporting an in-state company (same goes for AE).

Oh, and I like the pennies. The oxfords not so much (a little too chunky)---but please don't care what I think.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Pretty nice. Make them yourself?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Just curious, how much does Russell charge for a pair?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with Rambler...Dragoon's penny loafers look terrific! :thumbs-up:


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I visited the factory to get fitted last year and bought a pair of Joe's P.H. I'm so happy with them that I ordered a pair of their premier african sport chukka. I have narrow feet and its great to be able to buy them made to my size.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Wore the shoes to work today. They are a little big but I think I will be able to get the fit right with insoles. As I said in the original post, I'm hard to fit and I had hoped these would be my "ultimate penny loafers" but they are just a little too rustic for day to day work shoes in my office.

I emailed today to ask about a pair of the Chukka Hikers in Horween Chromexcel. I think going forward I will rely on Russell Moccasin for boots and Alden for work shoes.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Wore the shoes to work today. They are a little big but I think I will be able to get the fit right with insoles. As I said in the original post, I'm hard to fit and I had hoped these would be my "ultimate penny loafers" but they are just a little too rustic for day to day work shoes in my office.
> 
> I emailed today to ask about a pair of the Chukka Hikers in Horween Chromexcel. I think going forward I will rely on Russell Moccasin for boots and Alden for work shoes.


That's what I do.


----------

